# Ideal off-grid 153 acres cheap in N W Maine



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

This land is still available, SE exposure, end of dead-end road, taxes unbelievably low, at least one strong-running brook, southern edge of mountainous area, entire unpopulated township to your back - want it bad myself, but already am commited to too much property.
Asking price $70,000 !


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

In a township that borders an Unorganized township? I thought that most townships in the NW Maine were UT.

How much has the taxes been? Ours run about $1.05 per acre.


----------



## Pritch (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like heaven. Have a link?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds nice.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

rickfrosty said:


> This land is still available, SE exposure, end of dead-end road, taxes unbelievably low, at least one strong-running brook, southern edge of mountainous area, entire unpopulated township to your back - want it bad myself, but already am commited to too much property.
> Asking price $70,000 !


Is there a link? Where can we find more info about this property?


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I'd be really worried about the massive amounts of skeeters up there.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> I'd be really worried about the massive amounts of skeeters up there.


Do you think they get a lot of skeeters in the NorthWest corner?

What do you suppose would draw them?


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

PhilJohnson said:


> I'd be really worried about the massive amounts of skeeters up there.


Oh there bad. We gottem up here almost as bad as in Maine. They will drive you indoors.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

kirkmcquest said:


> Oh there bad. We gottem up here almost as bad as in Maine. They will drive you indoors.


Well if skeeters are that bad in Maine, best to stay away.

I am glad that I live in an area that does not have such a problem.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

ET1 SS said:


> Well if skeeters are that bad in Maine, best to stay away.
> 
> I am glad that I live in an area that does not have such a problem.


How about those black flies?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

kirkmcquest said:


> How about those black flies?


Black fly move through a region in waves. Some years the waves skip you entirely, some years they don't. When a wave does move through an area they tend to last a week or so, before moving on.

After five years here so far, we have seen black fly twice. Fortunately when they decide to hit an area it is for a short duration.

There is a website that tries to track the waves of black fly.

Skeeters require standing water, normal abatement procedures work fine.

Black fly require moving water.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

ET1 SS said:


> In a township that borders an Unorganized township? I thought that most townships in the NW Maine were UT.
> 
> How much has the taxes been? Ours run about $1.05 per acre.


It's in an unorganised township (Salem) w/another abutting to the north. Taxes have been $134/yr., but when someone takes an acre out of the 'Tree Growth' tax status to build on, there is a cost for that. 
As I understand agricultural pursuits can be under a similar cheap tax status.
These towns are under the jurisdiction of the Land Use & Regulation Commission (LURC) and they are not too fussy about what type of buildings you put up as long as you have proper setback from water bodies, property lines, etc. ..........
To me NW Maine is the corner by NH & Quebec & there are several small organised towns like the one I live in - perhaps you would call this area western ME.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

ET1 SS said:


> Do you think they get a lot of skeeters in the NorthWest corner?
> 
> What do you suppose would draw them?


Lived in NW Maine most of my life, except periods in various US urban areas and have rarely been bothered much by mosquitos, or black flies either.
Not to say there aren't any, but you get used to not exposing yourself at certain times of day (dusk), have a little dope in case you do run into a few - on the other hand there are no poisonous snakes & no gangs - which would you rather deal with ?
And the land I posted about is on the lower slopes of a mountain, so I imagine there is often a breeze which lessens any bug problems too.
There is no standing water as land is well-drained, so shouldn't be much in the way of 'skeeters'.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

kirkmcquest said:


> Is there a link? Where can we find more info about this property?


Can't send MLS link to a blog, but if anyone is interested & PM's their email addy to me I can send the info.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I wish I had the $$!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Our Little Farm said:


> I wish I had the $$!


I wish I were at a point to buy this too. Maybe could get the money, but don't want to borrow, have too many properties already that I must pay taxes on. My work is nearby, but not near enough to practically commute from this land. This is a better chance than the couple of farm/retreat properties I already own - but I already own these others ?!? (Not easy to sell stuff now either.)
If there was someone (or a group/family) who really thought there was going to be a collapse & could jump & take advantage of this place I can't think of a better farm/retreat opportunity - especially if you believe you might have to defend what you put together.


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

rickfrosty said:


> Can't send MLS link to a blog, but if anyone is interested & PM's their email addy to me I can send the info.


Why can't you post an MLS link?

Do you have a website?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Bet you've never seen fire ants up there either. Nor scorpions.

Wish I was 20 yrs younger.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Bet you've never seen fire ants up there either. Nor scorpions.
> 
> Wish I was 20 yrs younger.


And no poison snakes either.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

NorthCountryWd said:


> Why can't you post an MLS link?
> 
> Do you have a website?


richardfrost.mreis.mlxchange.com 

153 acres - $70,000 - Rangeley,ME

it is not in Rangeley, but no-one is searching Salem, ME online - it is sort of nearby

it is not my listing, but I would like to be the one to sell it as I am putting in effort


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Rick
Some of the lots linked from your agency are priced a little high for My budget , especially with no acreage or water and it doesn't look like some of the landings have had time for the oil cans to rust . 
http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/(undisclosed-Address)-Rangeley-ME-04970/2127703158_zpid/
# 957243 looks like a woods landing that was recently logged off for the Big Wood ? for 2.37 acres @ $ 59,000. I would expect a little more wood then is visible. 
http://lh.mainelistings.com/details/957243
Bandit


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Bandit said:


> Hi Rick
> Some of the lots linked from your agency are priced a little high for My budget , especially with no acreage or water and it doesn't look like some of the landings have had time for the oil cans to rust .
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/(undisclosed-Address)-Rangeley-ME-04970/2127703158_zpid/
> # 957243 looks like a woods landing that was recently logged off for the Big Wood ? for 2.37 acres @ $ 59,000. I would expect a little more wood then is visible.
> ...



Someone asked for my website to find the one property I was talking about. The agcy where I work is in a little resort town, so prices are higher, but you can access all ME listings from the site, of course they aren't all our listngs (but I can still sell them).


----------



## Pritch (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Rick. I couldn't find the listing on your site. Has it sold?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Pritch said:


> Hi Rick. I couldn't find the listing on your site. Has it sold?


No, I showed it to folks from here yesterday, but thank you because I see that under 'search listings' the 'land' button is dead at my site.

If you PM me your addy I'll send you the info. Don't know how to insert it here.


----------

